# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  اناشيد طيور الجنة للأطفال

## شموع الأمل

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اناشيد مؤسسة طيور الجنة للأطفال 

واااااااااااااااااايد حلوووووه حق اليهال

أتمنى أنها تنال إعجابكم



بسم الله 

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=288

الرابط المباشر :
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...r/besmellah.rm
---------

الفصول الاربعة

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=287

الرابط المباشر :
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...er/4sessone.rm
---------

لا تصرف بالماء

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=286

الرابط المباشر :
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...other/Elmaa.rm
---------

حبل اللولو سنيناتي

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=285

الرابط المباشر :
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...ololSninate.rm
---------

الكبريت

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=284

الرابط المباشر :
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...ther/Kabret.rm
---------

لعبتي

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=283

الرابط المباشر :
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...ther/Le3bty.rm
---------

الصيف :

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=282

الرابط المباشر :
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_.../other/Saif.rm
---------

اي اي يا سناني

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=281

الرابط المباشر :
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...ther/Senany.rm

---------
سوق الخضار

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=280

الرابط المباشر :
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...SoqElkhodar.rm
---------

امي كم اهواها

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=279

الرابط المباشر :

http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_.../other/Uomi.rm
---------
ذهب الليل

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=278

الرابط المباشر :
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...r/ZahbElial.rm
---------

الخريف

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=277

الرابط المباشر :
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...er/elkharef.rm
---------

يا اطفال اشربوا الحليب

للاستماع والتحميل:
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/index...playmaq&id=276

الرابط المباشر :
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...rabo_al7alb.rm*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## المفقوده

مشكوره ختيه على المجهود بس ولا واحد فتح عندي

----------


## غروب11

حتى انا ما شي فتح عندي

----------


## @عصفورة دبي@

الغاليه ماشي أغاني ........... مايفتحن :1 (6):

----------


## هنودة

الروابط ماتشتغل 

بس جربت ودخلت الموقع نفسه فتح 
http://www.4qalqilia.net

----------


## شموع الأمل

*السموووحة خوااااتي ع التأخير في الرد عليكم


ومشكوووورة أختي هنوده على مساعدتهم


بس أنا بعد حاولت أنزلهم مرة ثانية 

عشان أسهل عليهن

وأن شاء الله يشتغلن



اتفضلوووواااااااا الأناشيد



بسم الله
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...r/besmellah.rm

الفصول الأربعة
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...er/4sessone.rm

الماء

http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...other/Elmaa.rm

حب اللولو

http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...ololSninate.rm

الكبريت
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...ther/Kabret.rm

لعبتي

http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...ther/Le3bty.rm

الصيف
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_.../other/Saif.rm

أي سناني
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...ther/Senany.rm


سوق الخضار

http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...SoqElkhodar.rm

أمي كم أهواها
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_.../other/Uomi.rm

ذهب الليل
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...r/ZahbElial.rm

الخريف
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...er/elkharef.rm

يا أطفال يا حلوين
http://www.4qalqilia.net/media/6yor_...rabo_al7alb.rm*


*ومشكوووووووووووووووورين على الطلة الحلوة للموضووووع



وإن شاء يشتغلن ويااااااااكن


أختكن....

شمووووع الأمل*

----------


## roo7_uae

مشكورة الغلا ماقصرتي عالاناشيد الحلوة..

----------


## شموع الأمل

> مشكورة الغلا ماقصرتي عالاناشيد الحلوة..


العفو الغالية


ومشكوووورة ع مرووورج الأحلى

----------


## star5

مشكوررييييييييييييييييييييييين خواتي لكن تكفون اللي عندها انشودة اللي يدبكون فيها البنيات ياليت تنزلها

----------


## أم فجووورة

ما اشتغللللللللللللن

----------


## احلى دخون

مشكورة على الموضوع

----------


## شموع الأمل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


رجعت انزلهم مرة ثانية وهذاااا طلب منكم
بسم الله

أي سناااني

جاء الشتاء

حب اللولو

ذهب الليل

زرنا يوما سوق خضار

الكبريت

الفصول الأربعة

الخريف

قطتي

الماء 

لعبتي

السلام عليكم

يا أطفال يا حلوين

أن شاااء الله انهم يشتغلوووا 

واتستمتعواا فيهم


والسمووووحه

أختكن 

شمووووع الأمل

----------


## شموع الأمل

> مشكورة على الموضوع




العفووو حبيبتي

أهم شي يكون نال رضاااكم

----------


## امل ملاك

جزاك الله الجنة

----------


## ذات الحياة

يغلق الموضوع الذي صار له أكثر عن 6 شهور !!

----------

